# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  como llegar al embalse de la peña del aguila desde badajoz

## rafael lucena

hola :

Me gustaría saber si alguien me podría decir como se llega desde Badajoz al embalse de la peña del águila en villar del rey porque me han dicho que hay se pesca bien y me gustaría ir a comproblarlo pero no se que carretera tengo que tomar y a cuanto esta del pueblo .

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días, y bienvenido al foro, Rafael Lucena.

Para ir desde Badajoz, tomas la carretera de Alburquerque, y antes te desvías a la derecha  hacia Villar del Rey. Una vez aquí, en el pueblo, hay que tomar un cruce a la izquierda en dirección a Alburquerque, y pocos kilómetros después de salir de Villar del Rey hay un desvío a la derecha que te lleva a la presa, que está muy cerca del pueblo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

